# Raw compression R5



## nonfacciofoto (Sep 10, 2020)

Not yet having the camera to do some tests I have a question about the compression of the RAW file during the bursts.
From the manual of R5 it says this


> RAW, C-RAW 14 bit (14-bit with Mechanical shutter and Electronic 1st Curtain, 13-bit A/D conversion with H+ mode, 12-bit A/D conversion with Electronic shutter, *Canon original RAW 3rd edition*)


from the way it is written it would seem that only if you shoot in uncompressed RAW format there is a decrease of the bit depth


> Canon original RAW 3rd edition


 but not in CRAW am i wrong?


Ps: sorry for my bad english but i'm Italian


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 10, 2020)

The bit depth changes are unrelated to the compression settings, you'll only get 12-bit files when using e-shutter.


----------

